# My coffee table build.



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Legs all done, all m&t constriction


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Looking good so far. :thumbsup:


----------



## MidKnight (Aug 6, 2012)

Stout and clean looking. Great start. Keep posting.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

I love what you have so far, can't wait to see the rest!


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Nice start. Those legs look strong!


----------



## USMCSergeant (Aug 21, 2012)

Very nice, looks very tidy


----------



## Reclaimed Wood Blog (May 28, 2013)

Looking good...

http://reclaimedwoodblog.com/


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

Nice looking project!


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Update


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Is this a coffee table or a small bed? 
Interesting so far!!!


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

That's the bottom (magazine shelf). Now I did assemble it with the legs upside down accidentally, so that shelf when I flip all 4 legs over will be closer to the ground.


----------



## info (Oct 3, 2011)

Nice


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

ryan50hrl said:


> That's the bottom (magazine shelf). Now I did assemble it with the legs upside down accidentally, so that shelf when I flip all 4 legs over will be closer to the ground.


So do you have to fix anything on that rail?


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

No, the tennons are the same, so just flip the legs over and reassemble... Nothing's been glued at this point. .


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Ok.....it's sitting upside down as I work out how to attach the legs to the top.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

So.....my current plan to attach the legs is to dado in cross pieces under the top, and run one screw through each cross piece into each leg. Now I've gone through the entire build so far with no mechanical fasteners, but I'm at a loss on attaching without mechanical fasteners. 

Thoughts?


----------



## info (Oct 3, 2011)

Very nice bro


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Glue........, it's a coffee table, close to floor, low center of gravity. IMO

Dale in Indy


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

It's looking good. What kind of wood is it? Oak?


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

It's all rift sawn red oak.


----------



## CarTa (Jun 17, 2013)

Wood dowels will work just fine. Nice job!


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

So my current thought.....is into the leg, and into the inside of each of the cross pieces, cutting a dado in thats roughly 1/4 in deep into the leg, and into the cross piece. Set the top onto the legs, and knock a 1/2 inch thick piece into the matching dados on both sides. Thereby locking the cross pieces to the legs. Thoughts?


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

I am betting YOU know what is best for your table, ENJOY the process while you do it..... 

Nothing personal, you will be just fine doing your own thing, IMO.

Dale in Indy

P.S. When in doubt, DO A TEST PIECE......


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm always open to new ideas.....someone's had to be there before. The thing that makes me nervous about just glueing it, is that if the legs expand and contract with seasonal changes, they're perpendicular to the crosspieces, which makes me think eventually the joint could fail.


----------



## wood shavings (Mar 20, 2009)

*right angles*

dowels at right angles Drill one hole were you want it place on rail inside one and the second hole drilled at right angle and so that when drilled it will be such a manner than only a small portion of the first dowel is seen. then drive the second dowel in the binding action will hold it in place.

Jerry


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

yep , thats the one. 

or Drawbore Pegs 

Drawbore pegging , the original square peg in a round hole :yes:


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

So here is the apron assembled, rather than dados, I chose to go with sliding dovetails....about twice the work, but keeps the side dovetails tight even if the glue joint breaks. 

Now the bottom two pictures are my current thoughts to attach the legs to the apron. I think at this point, i'd go with the dowel, if I was confident i could mill the holes straight, i'd probably go that route.......but i'm not confident in that prospect. The sliding block on the inside of the apron can be cut entirely on my table saw, and I fell far more confident in cutting that...... but then nothing in theory keeps the legs from moving side to side under the table......

Any thoughts? Other ways to attach?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm really liking the look of this table. Fantastic work. I've been wanting to make a coffee table for quite some time and your build is very inspiring. Excellent work. Clean lines. Very professional.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I appreciate it.....that means alot. I want to say I wouldn't have got this far without the pushing of the collective group here to build better projects.....had it not been for this website.....this table would be done two weeks ago....and full of a box of kreg screws.


----------



## info (Oct 3, 2011)

Nice


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

Nice build. Looks very solid


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

wood shavings said:


> dowels at right angles Drill one hole were you want it place on rail inside one and the second hole drilled at right angle and so that when drilled it will be such a manner than only a small portion of the first dowel is seen. then drive the second dowel in the binding action will hold it in place.
> 
> Jerry



Jerry.....got a photo of this? I'm confused....but intrigued....


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

So I was considering the drawbore pegs, but that would force the leg up into the top, which's connection will likely be weaker. I think that one is out. I do think i'll try that in a future build however.....


----------



## wood shavings (Mar 20, 2009)

*example*

Sorry no photo but if you take your pointer fingers and lay one on top the other to form the letter X. Now apply a small amount of pressure on the bottom one. Think of your fingers as the dowels on the project and the drill holes in relationship to the way you held your fingers. those holes that you drill overlap just slightly so that when you drive home that second peg pressure applied to the first acts as a wedge securing the leg to the table. Hope that this helps 

Jerry


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

So I had intended to use these to attach the top on all 4 sides....


However you can see they won't fit on the ends...


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Thoughts on locating a block in here and somehow slotting it for mounting?


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Or.....run a full length piece in here with a center hole, and a slot on either end?


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Update ... So after being out of town for a while....i'm back at work on it. I opted to go with a full length runner to attach the top....thats doweled in with 3 1/2 inch dowels. They're blind to the outside, and two will be behind legs....so you'll only see one if you get underneath and stick your head up into it.......

I've started gluing the apron up, and i'm trimming the dowels....


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

So the other cross piece is glued in, completing the apron. Now its time to glue up the leg assemblies. I haven't decided yet if i'm going to glue in the spindles, they're pretty tight already without glue.....and as they're captured on both ends i'm leaning towards no......any thoughts on that from anyone who's built something similar?


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

The table is coming along nicely.

I made a set of exterior gates with 9 spindles each, and I didn't glue them. If the holes are square and the spindles wont spin, why bother with glue?


----------



## Wema826 (Jul 22, 2012)

Sweet work Ryan, It looks great!


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Sanding and final assembly....I did opt to skip glue in the spindles....they're pretty tight the way they are.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Updates - One set of legs pinned in......bottom glued and clamped.......other legs in place.....but I ran out of dowel before the last set of legs.....

One thing to keep in mind for the next time, is this assembly order wasn't good. I got the first leg in place, and since it was built so tight......I had a very hard time getting the bottom in, and then the legs up into the apron.....almost thought it wasn't getting assembled....


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Question - the leg go dented a bit from the bar clamp....i've never tried it but i've heard if you get a dent like this wet, it will swell back out......any one else done this?


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

ryan50hrl said:


> Question - the leg go dented a bit from the bar clamp....i've never tried it but i've heard if you get a dent like this wet, it will swell back out......any one else done this?


It does work. Especially with soft woods. With harder woods you may have to drip drip HOT water on the dent. Or even wet a wash cloth, lay it on the dent, then steam it with an iron. But yes, the trick really does work pretty well.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

So if I lay a washcloth on it, is it going to affect the grain around it in any way that won't sand off to normal?


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

ryan50hrl said:


> So if I lay a washcloth on it, is it going to affect the grain around it in any way that won't sand off to normal?


Maybe try just the corner of a wash cloth. And if the surrounding wood swells, let it dry before sanding. Otherwise you might end up with a minor concaved area when the wood dries again.

The crushed fibers should absorb moisture faster than the rest. But you could always localize the effect even more with just a small swatch of fabric and the top of the iron. 

Or, to go a different route, make a small puddle of water on the dent, let it soak in as much as it will then place dry cloth between it and the iron. Repeat if needed.

The iron, of course, is needed only if the water on its own doesn't do the trick.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Ill give that a try....thanks



So hot water more effective than cold?


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Assembled


----------



## whatalesyou1 (Mar 18, 2011)

Wow! That looks great!!!

The dovetails are a very nice detail.


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

That turned out really nice! I also like the dovetailed apron.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks guys...matching end tables got underway last night.


----------



## Effingham (Dec 2, 2012)

That is a spectacular looking table. You did a darned nice job.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Effingham said:


> That is a spectacular looking table. You did a darned nice job.


Thanks.


----------



## MissionIsMyMission (Apr 3, 2012)

Exceptional Craftsmanship. That's MY style of furniture!!!!:thumbsup::yes:


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

That's a beautiful table. I really like the strong (excessive?) mechanical joints and just how crisp everything is. You also have a great place to take shelter in the event of a tornado/earthquake/hurricane or whatever your local preferred natural disaster is :thumbsup:.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

ryan50hrl said:


> I appreciate it.....that means alot. I want to say I wouldn't have got this far without the pushing of the collective group here to build better projects.....had it not been for this website.....this table would be done two weeks ago....and full of a box of kreg screws.


+1. :yes: Good for you. Table looks great so far, very well done indeed. Hopefully, your shelf won't get active, as it's captive between the legs. 


















.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Well here it is...stained and 3 coats of lacquer I do still need to fasten the top down, but I will probably wait a few days for the lacquer to harden fully.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

A few to show color and grain up close.


----------



## info (Oct 3, 2011)

Great job .
What dovetail jig did you use ?


----------



## whtelk (Jun 8, 2013)

I love Mission oak..... you sir are very talented.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

info said:


> Great job .
> What dovetail jig did you use ?


It was done with a pc 4210 jig


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

whtelk said:


> I love Mission oak..... you sir are very talented.


Thank you


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Whoa, that looks AWESOME! The stain and finish really did justice to the table. And boy is it beautiful.


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

Hey, your table got a tan! Looks fantastic. It is great to see it complete. Now no feet on this thing!

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


----------



## RJweb (Feb 25, 2011)

Its beautiful, you should be proud of a great job...


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

So any of you finishing gurus got any ideas.....in the right light it appears the lacquer wasn't fully cured and scuffed a bit in transport....just two small spots....am I going to have to scuff up and respray the whole top?


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Hey Ryan, it looks really good with the finish on there.


----------



## Art Rafael (Apr 17, 2013)

That is an absolute beauty. Great job. Ralph


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## cps (Jun 21, 2013)

Yes, it looks really great.


----------

